# Topping Skeeter Pee?



## raybush (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm moving along nicely with my first batch of Skeeter. Fermentation in the secondary is almost complete. So, I'll be soon be racking to a clean carboy to clear. My questions: Should I top up? If so, with what? Water? Commercial lemonade? Frozen concentrate? Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 27, 2010)

I did not top this up. I don't think it effected things at all. I think the high acid of the lemon juice protects it from oxidizing.


----------



## Julie (Apr 27, 2010)

GM is right you don't need to to worry about topping up. It should be fine.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 27, 2010)

i topped mine off with a bit of strawberry wine


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2010)

Acidity does not protct wine from oxidation, it will hold nack some microbial action though due to the acidic environment that some microbes wont like. Id try to top it off by stabilizing and sweetening if needed or by using a white wine of some sort, something cheap like a Gewurztraminer or Riesling or the like.


----------



## IQwine (Apr 27, 2010)

I rack down to a 5 gallon carboy and throw the rest in the fridge for the weekend


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 27, 2010)

IQwine said:


> I rack down to a 5 gallon carboy and throw the rest in the fridge for the weekend



I'll second this...


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2010)

Yep, having a smaller carboy and racking down is the best idea out there, it requires no wine to top up and usually leaves you with extra wine for topping off the next time or some to sample then.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 28, 2010)

I usually don't top up because it isn't aged in the carboy. The ascorbic acid (vitamin C) in the lemon juice is an antioxidant, so you shouldn't have any trouble if you take care to keep your carboy protected under airlock.


----------

